# Door Dash Rating?



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I have worked for DD for two weeks now and have 39 delievers under my belt. My rating had been at 5.0 for the whole time then I just checked and it went to 4.44 but there is no other details about why or how many customers have done the ratings. I don't know how this could just go down for no reason.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't worry until you hit 100 deliveries.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> So I have worked for DD for two weeks now and have 39 delievers under my belt. My rating had been at 5.0 for the whole time then I just checked and it went to 4.44 but there is no other details about why or how many customers have done the ratings. I don't know how this could just go down for no reason.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Small sample size. Give it some time and it’ll even out. Just one bad customer could have given you a one star and brought it down that much.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Drew,

Although I had a lot more lifetime deliveries with DD than you, my high ratings plummeted suddenly for a few weeks.

Once I stopped taking the fast food orders, Wendy’s and Arby’s, my ratings went up again.

I asked my local DD office if I could get deactivated for having a low acceptance rate, and they said no.

So don’t worry about sacrificing your acceptance rate to decline fast food orders, which may help you get your customer ratings higher.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't take fast food DD deliveries and my ratings is 4.94. I also don't care about my acceptance rate.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I don't take fast food DD deliveries and my ratings is 4.94. I also don't care about my acceptance rate.


What's the big deal with fast food deliveries? I'd rather deliver Taco Bell 2 miles for $10 than worry about some pointless ratings.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While I don’t mind most McD’s in my area for UE, the fast food for DD is a pain because you have to place the order. 

Plus most of those customers will rate you down for something you can’t control, like no cheese on cheeseburger. While we are supposed to check order is correct, we are not supposed to open the containers and paper wraps they use.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

GruveRecords said:


> What's the big deal with fast food deliveries? I'd rather deliver Taco Bell 2 miles for $10 than worry about some pointless ratings.


Fast food in my coverage area is rarely a short delivery distance. I don't want to get paid $7 to go 11 miles.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Fast food in my coverage area is rarely a short delivery distance. I don't want to get paid $7 to go 11 miles.


True. But at least you have that choice before accepting the delivery with DD.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah my rating just went back down again. I’ll avoid the fast food. He’ll McDonald’s around Here doesn’t even take the DD card


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DD ratings are a joke. Just focus on not accepting any delivery that is too far away.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

My rating isn't too bad but my on-time performance could use a bit of work. However, mayyyybeeee if they stopped sending me offers far away during rush hour....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Jax said:


> My rating isn't too bad but my on-time performance could use a bit of work. However, mayyyybeeee if they stopped sending me offers far away during rush hour....


Stop accepting those far away orders.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I have worked for DD for two weeks now and have 39 delievers under my belt. My rating had been at 5.0 for the whole time then I just checked and it went to 4.44 but there is no other details about why or how many customers have done the ratings. I don't know how this could just go down for no reason.


You got
33 * 5 stars
2* 2 stars
4* 1 stars

Or some other combo that added up to 173/195 stars possible


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Door Dash tells you the total miles per order (distance to the restaurant + distance to customer) before you accept it. If the mileage is less than the guarantee amount, take them over ones that aren't. Take bonus into account in calculating whether an order is worth the mileage.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Been doing this for awhile.

Back in 1994 I made lead delivery driver for a local popular Chinese takeout place. I was training people to do this job.

It's a good fallback if your career fails because of our current stinky ass economy.



The Jax said:


> My rating isn't too bad but my on-time performance could use a bit of work. However, mayyyybeeee if they stopped sending me offers far away during rush hour....
> View attachment 256372


Your acceptance rate is too high. When you take the order YOU want, it puts your head in a different place.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Your acceptance rate is too high. When you take the order YOU want, it puts your head in a different place.


??? It doesnt matter what i want. I pick and choose when I work and where I work but I don't pick and choose delivery offers, even though it's my option. There's a reason why I show up to pick up and order while another dasher is sitting in the restaurant wondering why they aren't getting orders. And seriously, it all works out in the end. The ones I don't accept are far away orders less than $7 and that's rare in my market, hence my current acceptance rate.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Jax said:


> ??? It doesnt matter what i want. I pick and choose when I work and where I work but I don't pick and choose delivery offers, even though it's my option. There's a reason why I show up to pick up and order while another dasher is sitting in the restaurant wondering why they aren't getting orders. And seriously, it all works out in the end. The ones I don't accept are far away orders less than $7 and that's rare in my market, hence my current acceptance rate.


sounds like you work in a small area...turns out, it's probably better that way.

I'm constantly getting pinged for +10 miles. My area is huge and spread out.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> sounds like you work in a small area...turns out, it's probably better that way.
> 
> I'm constantly getting pinged for +10 miles. My area is huge and spread out.


I would "particularly" say its a small area.

If measured in google maps in road miles, the delivery area I choose to work in inside my market has close to 17 miles from literally border to border on the farthest end. And They do not assign orders in our market from one end to the other. Its generally 7 miles max from where you are to the restaurant and 7 miles max from the restaurant to the destination. All the other apps use a very similar formula. And the sales people here work pretty hard so regardless of which app and where they send you, you are most likely going to an area where there are other restaurants.

Now, with that said, I prefer to stay in what we call "the core" where most of the restaurants are and is centrally located within the delivery area. There are times when its peak time and they send me far enough away from "the core" that I may turn the apps off and head back. That is only because in the core, when it slows down, there are still orders coming in. Outside the core, and far enough away, when it slows down, the bottom drops out and there are no more deliveries.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 258981


Why aren't you completing all your deliveries? Thats ridiculous.


----------

